# UltraSurf NOT WORKING!!!



## samuel1995

I installed your freedom and now UltraSurf dosn't work. I have tried uninstalling your freedom and changing my settings but none of that has helped.


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

You need to give us more informantion. What is "your freedom" and what is UltraSurf? Not giving us more to go with here.


----------



## samuel1995

UltraSurf is a proxy server program and your freedom is anouther proxy server program


----------

